

Show HN: Review my new project - gilmanyu

Hello HN!<p>I just launched a new social iPhone game called "unun". It's like drawsomething but in a puzzle way. You can also animate your puzzle and message your friend during the game. Would definitely enjoy any feedback so I can make it better! Feel free to check out the demo video and download it from appstore.<p>Demo video: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=G8aPmDej65s<p>Download: https://itunes.apple.com/hk/app/unun/id555254223?mt=8
======
argonaut
This is really beautiful. Some notes.

1) Get someone to proofread your app and app copy. There are some awkward
sentences in your app description and intro video and also some grammar
mistakes. It's pretty late so I don't have time to do it myself.

2) Suggestion: have the player play with a bot (against the computer) in the
tutorial so they understand how it works.

3) Suggestion: have the option for the player to play against a random user.
Sometimes I don't want to have to invite a friend (because it's annoying).

~~~
Jeremy1026
All 3 of these are great points.

